# fuel lines/ disposing old fuel



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

Working on old motors that need a little help: an '84 6Hp Johnson and an '89 15Hp Evinrude. 

a. I don't have the original fuel lines for either of them. How do I find out for sure that I'm purchasing the right diameter? I'm assuming 3/8 is about right for both. Is it critical to get that right?

b. The fuel in my tank has been sitting there for several months. The first thing I want to do is throw it out and start fresh, to eliminate that variable during troubleshooting. Where/ how can I dispose of it easily, safely, and legally? It is an oil/ gas mix.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any diameter larger than 1/4 inch will do the job.
Most off the shelf assemblies are 5/16 inch lines.

Old fuel solutions:

Additives
Use in Lawn mower
Dilution of old fuel in tanks of new fuel
Hazardous waste disposal at County run location

previous posts:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1241203624


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Having just dropped 10 gallons of gas/oil mix off at the Martin County Landfill this morning, I can tell you they are happy to take the stuff off your hands for free.

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I wonder if you can use this stuff in an "old" Diesel SCREW The "Tiers" !

Dave


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Tom,

Did you have to bring it in and leave the containers or did they let you pour it in a container there??

Thanks and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Hi Tom,
> 
> Did you have to bring it in and leave the containers or did they let you pour it in a container there??
> 
> ...


The guy there poured it into the large tanks while I waited. 

To boot, he asked if I needed any more cans. Says most people just drop the whole shebang off and leave the cans. I had my pick of about 10 and chose a perfect 2-gallon tank with the old-style seperate spout and vent along with a 5 gallon yellow diesel can which I'll use as a designated can just for old stuff.

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My 5 hp Nissan makes a tank of fuel last a long long time.
Even though it only holds 3.5 gallons, I still went 8 plus months
between fill ups. I wonder why so many others are having fuel
contamination problems. Is it the fact that they are 2 stroke,
and are mixing oil in? Are their boats being stored outside,
and rainwater is leaking in the deck fill fittings or vents in the tank caps?
Loose hose connection on the underside of a deck fill fitting maybe?
Temperature changes and condensation caused by tank material?
I'm using E10 gasoline from a local convenience store.
Is it possible the gas itself was "wet" when purchased, and separated after they got home?
Just curious why I'm not getting the E10 separation syndrome like so many others...yet.  :-?

like this...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

One factor could be where the boat is stored. Close to the water or not. Indoors or indoors?

Also could be the longitude. In S FL we're basically living in a humidifier. Above say Vero it's a whole 'nother ball game with less and less humidity the further north you go.

Leave your tank vent open and moisture is sneaking in while fumes are sneaking out. 

Of interest was the guy at the landfill said the fuel pickup guys stated 30 days is the max they are seeing as far as length of storage of E10 fuel before it breaks down.

That's pretty bad.... 

-T


----------

